# Lamb Mason 10 on bottom edge and bottom L never seen one of these ever someone said h



## Ken_Riser (May 29, 2017)

Lamb Mason heard he was old partner r he took took over Mason ii thought I had every ball Mason jar there was not!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Sent from my LGLS676 using Tapatalk


----------

